# Flexible hours remote coding companies



## Mtee (Nov 21, 2019)

Hello, 

Does anyone know of remote coding companies that offer flexible hours? Such as being able to set your hours as long as you meet a weekly work quota or have totaled 40 hours or some other arrangement.

Or remote coding companies that pay per chart or per code?

Thank you for your help!

Have a good day


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 21, 2019)

I work for Maxim and they allow us to set our own hours.  They do have production standards and they audit monthly for QA and you must maintain at least 97% on your QA.  You must also pass a test befor they will consider you for hire.  I really enjoy the people I work with so I would recommend you try them out


----------



## Mtee (Dec 3, 2019)

mitchellde said:


> I work for Maxim and they allow us to set our own hours.  They do have production standards and they audit monthly for QA and you must maintain at least 97% on your QA.  You must also pass a test befor they will consider you for hire.  I really enjoy the people I work with so I would recommend you try them out


That sounds awesome! Thank you for the recommendation.


----------

